# Allergy medication and IVF



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there,
I love in Germany and since the start of Spring, we've been having a pollen invasion.
My allergies are going to flare up any time and until now I've taken Aerius tablets.

I'm likely to start my second IVF cycle with dr starting 15 May. I'll possible be taking Metrelef nasal spray (I think its called Buserelin in UK), then Puregon for stimms.

Is the Aerius going to cause any problems or interfere in any way with the cycle? I don't want to jeopardise my chances, but I also have to breathe during Spring/Summer?

Thanks.


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

oops - I live in Germany (and love, but DH is not part of this post  )


----------

